# I'm going to miss you all!



## NicksWifey (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be going away for several days for my radiation treatment, which is scheduled for the 19th. I have to be on isolation away from the public until the 22nd and even from there, I have to take special measures to not be around pregnant women or small children for 2 weeks. I will be house sitting for my parents while they are on vacation. So this means I will have limited time to come and play on Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will try and check in when I can, but my parents have craptastic dial-up internet!

I'd just like to thank everyone for all of the continued support over the last couple of months. You all are an _*amazing*_ group of people


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

aw, good luck! best wishes to you & everything goes well! ~


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2008)

awww Brit, best of luck with your treatment. Can't wait to see your beautiful face around here again. We will all miss you


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 17, 2008)

GOOD LUCK, HUN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Luck Babe, I'd rent a lot of movies and take Me time if i were you ... Don't think of it as a have to thing ... but a want to ;-)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

ahhh sweetie...I will miss you too...Good Luck and I will be thinking of you...I will be going away for a few days soon myself!! Big Hugs and I wuuuvvvv you....
Stay positive and you will always come out on top!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Aww..good luck Brit!!! We will be thinking about you!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck Brit!  We love you so much and will miss you tons!  At least you will have your cats to keep you company! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Check in when you can!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## nikki (Nov 17, 2008)

Best of luck with your treatment!!  Definitely take this time to relax---a few good bubblebaths would be nice!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 17, 2008)

Take care, best of luck with your treatment! ((hugs)) i hope you are able to enjoy the quiet time..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 18, 2008)

aw good luck & take care!! stock up on lots of magazines!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2008)

take care and all the best hon.. i am sure everything will be FINE! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## kariii (Nov 18, 2008)

GOOD luck! my prayers are with you.. <3


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck and just concetrate on getting better!!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 18, 2008)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Penn (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck and take care of yourself pretty lady


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Luck Hun!!! Come back soon!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see your beautiful face when you come back! You'll most definitely be in my prayers and this is for when you come back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 18, 2008)

I love you! [Not in the lesbo way, but in the I care about you way].

You'll be in my thoughts. Stay strong and positive and keep us updated if you can. 

<3


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope your treatment goes well :]
We'll all miss you too!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 18, 2008)

take care!  we're all thinkin' about ya!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck! I look forward to seeing you back on the site!


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww best of luck girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in my thoughts n prayers


----------



## User93 (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck Brit! We will miss you too so much! Good luck there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come back and show us more FOTDs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just come back fast!!!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2008)

NO! I dont want u to leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 But I wish u all the best my love!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2008)

Best of luck and take care!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2008)

Take care of yourself hun - and stock up on movies and books! Or you could use the time to catch up on a heap of sleep...


----------



## Jot (Nov 18, 2008)

best of luck. love and best wishes xx


----------



## concertina (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck and I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck sweety


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck hun! You're so strong, you'll be fine


----------



## ooshkey (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck with your treatment.  I'm sure you'll be fine.  I went through the same treatment a few weeks ago.  The isolation was a nice vacation from the rest of the world but I felt like I was going to lose it by the third day.  Don't be surprised if your taste buds act funny a week after you take the radiation pill.  I lost mine for 4 weeks.  Again, good luck with the treatment.

Cendy


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Luck! you will definitly be in my prayers! xoxo!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck sweetie! We will miss you too!


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck! We will miss you. Stay positive,


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow.. hope everything goes well!!! good luck! =)


----------



## jenavii (Nov 18, 2008)

Best of luck, keep ur chin high.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 18, 2008)

Love you Britt!  Be well and we'll see you soon.


----------



## ticki (Nov 18, 2008)

best of luck to you!


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 18, 2008)

best of luck!!!

i'm a believer of ...God Doesn't Give Us What He Doesnt Think We Cant Handle


----------



## LP_x (Nov 18, 2008)

Lots of love and luck vibes coming your way


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

I will have you in my thoughts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the best for you!!


----------

